# Another train store closes...



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

https://596317.content.nlgrid.com/w...YM1Z6WlhKZmFXUWlPalF3TlRnd01qZzFNekl4ZlE9PQ==


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)

That is a shame but it happens to all of us and all of the things we grew up with.

As I have gotten older I think about the numerous stores I enjoyed and shopped at through the years and have good nostalgic memories of and then realize that they are all gone and I feel sad.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

The fact is the Internet has changed the way we shop.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

*How we shop today*

One of the things I've found from my last foray into model railroading in the late 1980's is a box of almost 30-year old issues of Model Railroader and Railroad Model Craftsman. Sometimes I look at the ads and wonder if the companies are still in business. One of them I saw (an ad for craftsman-level HO boxcar kits) had a list of "Authorized Dealers". Hmmmm . "MB Klein, Baltimore, MD". Which reminds me, my latest order from modeltrainstuff.com should be here soon


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

NAJ said:


> That is a shame but it happens to all of us and all of the things we grew up with.
> 
> As I have gotten older I think about the numerous stores I enjoyed and shopped at through the years and have good nostalgic memories of and then realize that they are all gone and I feel sad.


Yeah, like radio shack  sure, it's still here but... damn. it's just "Cellphone Shack" now.


----------



## Chip (Feb 11, 2016)

Yea, Cy already nailed it, the interweb has really changed the landscape for shopping. Too easy to let your fingers do the walking and the Brown Truck do the hauling nowadays. Even when there IS a store it has NO stock worth mentioning, or very little and you cant get "everything" you need. I tried to "go local" and all I could find was cork roadbed, no loco's EXTREMELY limited selection of rolling stock and a few packs of joiners was ALL they had. In the ENTIRE city! Sad.


----------



## MikeB (Feb 11, 2016)

Chip said:


> Yea, Cy already nailed it, the interweb has really changed the landscape for shopping. Too easy to let your fingers do the walking and the Brown Truck do the hauling nowadays. Even when there IS a store it has NO stock worth mentioning, or very little and you cant get "everything" you need. I tried to "go local" and all I could find was cork roadbed, no loco's EXTREMELY limited selection of rolling stock and a few packs of joiners was ALL they had. In the ENTIRE city! Sad.


That's the way it is where I live also. I do miss the one store we had years and years ago. A place where you can ask questions, actually hold/look at a product before making a purchase. Today, I have to ask questions on a place like here and wait for a response. Digest the responses, make an intelligent decision and hope I made the right one I'm the type of person that would buy from a local shop that takes their time with a customer instead of the Internet.


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

Yeah, Radioshack. You hit it, SantaFe. Try to buy any radio parts there now.
"We'll have to order that for you, sir".
Duh.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Engine House Services Green Bay!*

We are so fortunate to have Engine House Services in Green Bay, which is a 40 minute drive away for me, that is thriving and has expanded in the last year. Caboose Hobbies has been around longer than I have and that's been a tremendous run through all sorts of financial ups & downs...retirement comes for all of us and I wish the Millers all the best as the family has spread a lot of joy to hundreds of customers!! :thumbsup:


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)

I have a hobby store 10 minutes from me but the prices are outrageous so I only used them when I was building the layout if I needed a couple pieces of track or needed to fix some landscaping, etc.
http://www.aaahobbiesandcrafts.com/

There is another All Train Store about 45 minutes away and I have not been there yet, one of my Grandson's keeps asking me if we can go and we will around the holidays.
http://www.etrains.net/


----------



## jim911 (Mar 12, 2017)

Better prices , free delivery, no question returns, all the benefits of shopping on line. When all the retail stores are gone you will not be able to see it, touch it, have it demonstrated to you, and of course free shipping, free returns, and lower prices on line will all go away! Be ware and shop local! You will be sorry.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

My dad worked 40 years for Jewel Tea Co. Some of you old timers will remember them.
It was a home shopping service. They came every 2 weeks to your home and bring you
what you ordered 2 weeks ago and get a new order. It was a great convenience for the
housewife. Not many housewives left. Most women work now and are not home during the day. Back in the day families had one car, or non. Men took the car to work. Jewel
Tea Co. sold dry goods. Yes tea and coffee, but also clothes, lawn furniture, toys, and
great cookies. The route man would bring in a basket of items to spot sell. These were
items that were not ordered but could be bought. It was a way to upsell. I worked 2
summers for them. I would run a route while the normal guy took vacation. I was good,
all the route men wanted me to run their routes while they were off. I kept their sells going. I would say the internet put them out of business. They were over 100 years old. They started with horse drawn truck.
Yes, things change. I have 2 trains that were sold by Jewel Tea. a 1952 American flyer
and a 1960 lionel steamer. My dad retired in the 1990s and Jewel Tea closed up a year
later. He knew they were on borrowed time.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

jim911 said:


> Better prices , free delivery, no question returns, all the benefits of shopping on line. When all the retail stores are gone you will not be able to see it, touch it, have it demonstrated to you, and of course free shipping, free returns, and lower prices on line will all go away! Be ware and shop local! You will be sorry.


Species which don't or can't adapt to the the changing environment become extinct. Mother Nature and market economies work the same way. While I am sorry to see the demise of the personal service that accompanies the local store, forecasts of doom and gloom because they are closing are off the msrk.

The market will force change, as it always has. If online retailers are all we have left, and they decide to raise prices, charge for shipping, and question returns (although you have to admit that no question returns are pretty rare, even today), it's only a matter of time until one of them decides to undercut the competition and offer these services again. Then, as now, companies that are content to sit on the status quo will get left behind.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

The hobby shop here in Southwest Michigan is about to close, but only because he mismanaged his finances. He owes the big three money so they won't ship anything to him. He won't pay his bills and when he does get some trains he sells them at a auction and still doesn't make money because he has to pay the auction house most of the profits. His train tech quit and his store has black mold.

It's a shame, when he closes that's the last train shop in this area. All the rest are 50 miles away or farther.

I don't buy on-line unless I have no other option. I wait for train shows or make the drive to the other train shops.


----------



## 3.8TransAM (Jan 13, 2016)

We just lost a shop out here last month.

Was the franchise style hobby shop, forget the name, but it was in Merrillville, IN.

Park Lane Hobbies in Dyer, IN will be closing Apr. 17th. Owners are retiring.

Only local place left is G&G hobbies in Griffith, IN. Stop and talk to Larry. His dad started it in 1956 and still going strong.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

3.8TransAM said:


> We just lost a shop out here last month.
> 
> Was the franchise style hobby shop, forget the name, but it was in Merrillville, IN.
> 
> ...


You ever consider going to I Love Toy Trains in Michigan City? It's right off 94.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

3.8TransAM said:


> We just lost a shop out here last month.
> 
> Was the franchise style hobby shop, forget the name, but it was in Merrillville, IN.
> 
> ...


 Is Hawkins still going?


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

As CTV says change and adapt or die. If you don't believe him ask Darwin who once said: 'It is not the strongest of the species that survive, nor the most intelligent, but the one most responsive to change'. 
In the UK there is a old established shop called Hattons in Liverpool. In 1999 it employed just 6 people, today it employs 64 and last year made, not turned over about $12m. So it can be done . They still have a shop front. Read about them here: https://www.google.com.gh/amp/www.l...hattons-model-railways-moves-out-10767754.amp


----------



## 3.8TransAM (Jan 13, 2016)

DennyM said:


> You ever consider going to I Love Toy Trains in Michigan City? It's right off 94.


Haven't made it there yet. Kids are usually wiped after hitting Hesston Steam Museum! Planning on stopping eventually. Thought that place was in New Buffalo?

It would only be on Hesston trips, its a little over an hour for me.



time warp said:


> Is Hawkins still going?


Lafayette is about 1.5 hr south of me.

Last time I tried to go I talked to him a week beforehand. No one was there when I got there..... This was late summer/early fall last year. I know his health has been bad. Someone posted about it recently and he has gotten worse. Nothing was said about the store. Was hoping for a chance to get there, but may never happen now.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

3.8TransAM-"Haven't made it there yet. Kids are usually wiped after hitting Hesston Steam Museum! Planning on stopping eventually. Thought that place was in New Buffalo?"

"It would only be on Hesston trips, its a little over an hour for me

It use to be in New Buffalo, but now it's five miles down the road from The Hesston s Steam Museum in Michigan City. Tom McComas owns it and moved it to his property.

http://ilttstore.com/


----------



## 3.8TransAM (Jan 13, 2016)

DennyM said:


> 3.8TransAM-"Haven't made it there yet. Kids are usually wiped after hitting Hesston Steam Museum! Planning on stopping eventually. Thought that place was in New Buffalo?"
> 
> "It would only be on Hesston trips, its a little over an hour for me
> 
> ...


Didn't know they moved.

They have more than all the 3 rail/Lionel I saw?


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

3.8TransAM said:


> Didn't know they moved.
> 
> They have more than all the 3 rail/Lionel I saw?


No, it's mostly the 3 rail stuff. He does have some Standard, HO and S gauge stuff, but not very much. He also has some MTH and Atlas stuff. When your leaving the Hesston Steam Museum turn right and go five miles down the road you'll see it on your left.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

It's happening in other industries across the country too. I see in tonight's local paper that Rue 21, a teens clothing chain, is closing 400 of its more than 1100 stores "as it focuses more on its online business." Officials said they have been battling declining mall traffic amid strong competition online.

I wonder how long it will be until more malls start closing with customers choosing to stay at home and shop?


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Fire21 said:


> It's happening in other industries across the country too. I see in tonight's local paper that Rue 21, a teens clothing chain, is closing 400 of its more than 1100 stores "as it focuses more on its online business." Officials said they have been battling declining mall traffic amid strong competition online.
> 
> I wonder how long it will be until more malls start closing with customers choosing to stay at home and shop?


The mall in Benton Harbor, Michigan is on it's last days. They lost Sears and a lot of other stores have moved out. It's not just the stores, but the food courts and all the people that work in a mall behind the scenes are going to suffer too. I guess hanging out at the mall is a thing of the past.


----------



## Ko Improbable (Mar 15, 2017)

Fire21 said:


> It's happening in other industries across the country too. I see in tonight's local paper that Rue 21, a teens clothing chain, is closing 400 of its more than 1100 stores "as it focuses more on its online business." Officials said they have been battling declining mall traffic amid strong competition online.
> 
> I wonder how long it will be until more malls start closing with customers choosing to stay at home and shop?


Nearly all of the malls in my area are floundering. There was one called Crestwood that was like *The Place*, for years. After a couple of years of the place being totally vacant (no shops, and thus no customers), they've started tearing it down.
Up in the northern areas of the St Louis area, they built The Mills, which was supposed to be this mega-mall that would have everything, and have connected lots outside the mall to attract more builders. They never managed to get all of the shop spaces filled, and now large sections of it are vacant. I heard they recently sold the whole thing (other than the attached Cabela's, who own their segment) for just a couple of million.

As for the original topic, getting back into the hobby, I was sad to see that there is pretty much just one shop that still does much model railroad retailing. The place I used to love to go to is a mere shell of its former self.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Jewel Tea Remembered!*



mopac said:


> My dad worked 40 years for Jewel Tea Co. Some of you old timers will remember them.
> It was a home shopping service. They came every 2 weeks to your home and bring you
> what you ordered 2 weeks ago and get a new order. It was a great convenience for the
> housewife. Not many housewives left. Most women work now and are not home during the day. Back in the day families had one car, or non. Men took the car to work. Jewel
> ...


My Grandmother Burns was a huge Jewel T. patron and it was always a thrill when the Salesman would bring in her supplies and go through the Order guide AKA Catalogue with her...That was special!!:thumbsup: Also The Green Stamps Store and all those booklets....Mattel Winchester was my big killing!! Those were the days of High Adventure!!


----------



## Panther (Oct 5, 2015)

On a positive note.
I have been able to find, and replace everything I have wanted from my past. So at least that is something good with progress. Just about anything you need can be at your doorstep within a week. 

Dan


----------



## ecarfar (Apr 27, 2017)

I have an even darker view on all of this....I'm 55 and have been involved with HO and N scale since I was a child, it's a part of my life....my kids could care less, as many times as I tried to get them involved in any of my hobbies, they gravitate to the electronic games. They do nothing mechanical. I'm thinking that in the next 40 to 50 years, anything we own now will be worthless junk. Our heirs won't have a clue what to do with it, no market for anything on eBay. it will be forgotten junk. All the time we spent soldering decoders and the hours upon hours making scenery and doing maintenance on the layout will have been for ourselves, not anyone else. it's sad but I think it applies to a lot of people in my generation, when we're gone, our stuff will be gone too. I guess James Taylor was right...."The secret of life is enjoying the passing of time..."


----------



## goodstuff (Apr 17, 2016)

I sincerely believe our children will be showing off our layouts and collections with pictures and videos on their phones to their friends telling them "This is what my Dad blew my inheritance on".


----------



## ecarfar (Apr 27, 2017)

goodstuff said:


> I sincerely believe our children will be showing off our layouts and collections with pictures and videos on their phones to their friends telling them "This is what my Dad blew my inheritance on".


 LOL...yes, you're probably right...and cursing us to no end!


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

goodstuff said:


> I sincerely believe our children will be showing off our layouts and collections with pictures and videos on their phones to their friends telling them "This is what my Dad blew my inheritance on".





ecarfar said:


> LOL...yes, you're probably right...and cursing us to no end!


They'll get over it.
If not, we won't be around to care anyway, will we? :laugh:


----------



## ecarfar (Apr 27, 2017)

flyboy2610 said:


> They'll get over it.
> If not, we won't be around to care anyway, will we? :laugh:


Nope...and they'll be getting treatment for the carpal tunnel syndrome from pressing all those video game buttons....


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

ecarfar said:


> I have an even darker view on all of this....I'm 55 and have been involved with HO and N scale since I was a child, it's a part of my life....my kids could care less, as many times as I tried to get them involved in any of my hobbies, they gravitate to the electronic games. They do nothing mechanical. I'm thinking that in the next 40 to 50 years, anything we own now will be worthless junk. Our heirs won't have a clue what to do with it, no market for anything on eBay. it will be forgotten junk. All the time we spent soldering decoders and the hours upon hours making scenery and doing maintenance on the layout will have been for ourselves, not anyone else. it's sad but I think it applies to a lot of people in my generation, when we're gone, our stuff will be gone too. I guess James Taylor was right...."The secret of life is enjoying the passing of time..."


40 to 50 years is a lifetime. People change as they get older. I don't see the world as I did in my teens and twenties.

A friend was listening to 70's music and his kids who listens to that hip hop crap said, "Wow Dad your music was cool." Now they listen to it too.


----------



## ecarfar (Apr 27, 2017)

DennyM said:


> 40 to 50 years is a lifetime. People change as they get older. I don't see the world as I did in my teens and twenties.
> 
> A friend was listening to 70's music and his kids who listens to that hip hop crap said, "Wow Dad your music was cool." Now they listen to it too.


 Yes! That's seems to be the one thing that transcends the generations...when I was a kid NO ONE listened to Benny Goodman or Frank Sinatra like our parent did...today, my kids listen to Led Zeppelin, the Stones, etc...heck, my 23 yer old son has a picture of Frank Zappa on his wall! But, sadly...all this interest in rock in the youth of today also has its roots in video games...my kids were introduced to it by Guitar Hero...it was HUGE...


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

ecarfar said:


> Yes! That's seems to be the one thing that transcends the generations...when I was a kid NO ONE listened to Benny Goodman or Frank Sinatra like our parent did...today, my kids listen to Led Zeppelin, the Stones, etc...heck, my 23 yer old son has a picture of Frank Zappa on his wall! But, sadly...all this interest in rock in the youth of today also has its roots in video games...my kids were introduced to it by Guitar Hero...it was HUGE...


I grew up listening to big bands until I was twelve and then I started listening to the music my friends were.


----------



## ecarfar (Apr 27, 2017)

DennyM said:


> I grew up listening to big bands until I was twelve and then I started listening to the music my friends were.


Oh GAWD....NEVER! Appreciate it now but if you listened to that stuff where I lived...you got a butt kicking.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

ecarfar said:


> I have an even darker view on all of this....I'm 55 and have been involved with HO and N scale since I was a child, it's a part of my life....my kids could care less, as many times as I tried to get them involved in any of my hobbies, they gravitate to the electronic games. They do nothing mechanical. I'm thinking that in the next 40 to 50 years, anything we own now will be worthless junk. Our heirs won't have a clue what to do with it, no market for anything on eBay. it will be forgotten junk. All the time we spent soldering decoders and the hours upon hours making scenery and doing maintenance on the layout will have been for ourselves, not anyone else. it's sad but I think it applies to a lot of people in my generation, when we're gone, our stuff will be gone too. I guess James Taylor was right...."The secret of life is enjoying the passing of time..."


Darker?

I don't do this to provide a legacy to my kids. I do it because I enjoy it. The hours soldering decoders and making scenery were invested because it's what I wanted to do to make my model railroad something I would enjoy.

When I'm gone, if the kids want to shove everything into a box and sell it, that's fine with me (I'll be past caring).

Likewise, I'm a little less worked up about the demise of the LHS than many. Commerce is constantly evolving, and I don't see the new wave of the future as any less satisfying than the old way. So long as I can get what I need, at a reasonable price, I'm happy. The Internet has given me access to items I would never have found otherwise, and often at better prices.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

ecarfar said:


> Oh GAWD....NEVER! Appreciate it now but if you listened to that stuff where I lived...you got a butt kicking.


My mother and father wanted me exposed to all kinds of music. They also bought me 45's of The Beatles, Donavon, The Four Seasons, Petula Clark and the Temptations. Everything from big bands to rock to R&B. Plus I started playing bass in 1970 and listened to anything that had a great bass line.


----------



## ebtnut (Mar 9, 2017)

Another one bites the dust. This shop is a few miles west of Sykesville, MD - 

Dear Valued Moose Caboose Customer,
April marks 15 years in business for The Moose Caboose. After all these wonderful years, it is with great sadness that we've decided to close our retail store. I am retiring from the retail business to devote time and effort to other ventures. This has been a very hard decision for The Moose Caboose family.
We will be closing the store by the end of June. More information about our closing will be coming soon.
As of May 1st, all sales will be final. We are still happy to order in-stock items at our usual generous discounts from our vendors until the end of May. If you placed anything on back order with us - please contact us so we can give you alternative options as to how you will be receiving these orders. If you are holding on to any unexpired gift certificates, we urge you to use them soon.
Over the many years, we are grateful to have met so many terrific people and have been blessed over and over. We sincerely appreciate all your support over the years.
Your Truly,
Glen Stegmiller
Owner


----------



## JNXT 7707 (May 5, 2013)

ecarfar said:


> I have an even darker view on all of this....I'm 55 and have been involved with HO and N scale since I was a child, it's a part of my life....my kids could care less, as many times as I tried to get them involved in any of my hobbies, they gravitate to the electronic games. They do nothing mechanical. I'm thinking that in the next 40 to 50 years, anything we own now will be worthless junk. Our heirs won't have a clue what to do with it, no market for anything on eBay. it will be forgotten junk.............


I dunno...it might just be your kids :laugh:

I see hundreds of kids at train shows that excited to be around model trains. My grandkids go nuts when they catch sight of them. 

I agree it's a changing world - it always has been. But I'd bet the house that ebay will be doing just fine helping model railroaders buy and sell our stuff in the next 40 to 50 years


----------

